# Capping Substrate With Sand?



## jagillham (24 Sep 2018)

Hi,

I've a 5ft tank, which I've filled with several bags of JBL Sansibar Black - I probably need another 2-3 bags, which is pushing the budget! Also sand only makes plants staying put a little more difficult.

Is it possible to cap something cheaper in the sand, maybe just pea shingle? I realise that the sand will work it's way to the bottom, but if I have enough of it, will I see the gravel on top?

JBL Sansibar Black really should be called Grey. Is there anything that can be mixed well with it?

Thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Sep 2018)

I'm guessing you chose it in the first place because you liked it. Capping with gravel will work, but I'd try and mix it with something else like UniPac Limpopo black which is perhaps a little darker, or stretch the budget and buy more JBL Sansibar black.
Or you could use the sand to cap a soil substrate which will make it go much further and provide your plants with a nutrient rich growing medium, it's how I'd set up a large tank https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


----------

